# Bh-vt!



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey all! Wanted to share because I'm still so exstatic about his accomplishment. 

Steel and I earned his BH-VT this weekend with Armin's club down in Palmyra, VA under SV judge Gerd Beck. It was our first IGP trial (and my first Obedience trial). It wasn't pretty like I wanted, but it was 100% us working through it together. His breeder was there and got to see him do obedience on the field for the first time. Super proud of my little Nugget. 

The downside is his registered name is wrong on the certificate (missing the extra "n") but I was told they would get me a new one ASAP. Not too worried though, the scorebook is right :wink2:
Pic of us awkward nerds included.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

bravo, upward and onward!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congratulations!!!! What a good looking team  And he looks very proud of himself.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Good job. What a beautiful dog you have!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! 

What is the "vt"? I haven't looked at the new rules yet.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> What is the "vt"? I haven't looked at the new rules yet.


Honestly, wish I could tell you. It seems to be the same from what my breeder was saying, just the OB portion is shorter. I can't seem to find anything that would explain what the VT portion is or isn't. Maybe someone more up to date can explain if they know. All I know is it's written "BH-VT" in Steel's scorebook.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Katsugsd said:


> Honestly, wish I could tell you. It seems to be the same from what my breeder was saying, just the OB portion is shorter. I can't seem to find anything that would explain what the VT portion is or isn't. Maybe someone more up to date can explain if they know. All I know is it's written "BH-VT" in Steel's scorebook.


Does it still count like a BH and you can move forward to IGP1 next?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

CeraDean said:


> Does it still count like a BH and you can move forward to IGP1 next?


Yes, our next step would be the IGP1. Maybe it's just a name change to differentiate the "toughness" ? I know the original BH was really long.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats! Such a great prideful photo.


----------

